# Uber Health Insurance



## MrsUberJax

Hi Mrs. Uber Jax:

Because finding affordable, effective health insurance is important for many driver partners, Stride Health - part of Uber's Momentum program - wants to help you find the insurance plan that is best for you.

Stride matches you with an insurance provider that fits your needs. And if you sign up by *January 15th*, your coverage will be effective February 1st.

Some things to keep in mind as you shop: 

*Free preventative care*. All plans include free flu shots, screenings, yearly check-ups and more.

*Free or low-cost insurance*. If you qualify for tax credits or government plans, you can save big.

*Already have health insurance?* If you find a better plan on Stride, you can cancel your current coverage and switch.

It only takes 10 minutes to find affordable health insurance through Stride, and you can even find out if you qualify for government assistance. 

To do so, log into your Momentum Portal, locate the *Personalized Health Care Finder*, click *Claim Reward*, then click *Find Plan**.

Remember there are only *30 days *left to purchase health insurance for 2015!

*GET STARTED*

Love, Uber...

(Got this via email tonight)...


----------



## Oscar Levant

I signed up for Obamacare. $13 a month on the silver plan, $15 co-pays, and a $500 deductible ( emergency room visits ). I've been to the doctor a couple of times, didn't have to wait more than a week for an appointment, which is typical of many clinics for non-emergencies, and, it was a nice clinic, very professional, and I have nothing but praise for the system. I don't know what people are *****ing at Obama for. It's really helped me because I couldn't have afforded healthcare before the ACA. I don't like plans that are tied to employers. ACA means you don't have to keep a job just to keep the insurance. Beautiful, if you ask me.


----------



## MrsUberJax

Sounds like you were able to get a great deal from the Health Care Bill. Good for you Oscar. Hope you remain too healthy to use it! 
Uber On Friends, Uber On! TAG, You're It! (If you've never been tagged before, search the forum to find out how you TAG your fellow drivers)


----------



## BlkGeep

Thought Mr J quit? You guys need a new hobby besides posting here. Move on.


----------



## elelegido

MrsUberJax said:


> Hi Mrs. Uber Jax:
> 
> Because finding affordable, effective health insurance is important for many driver partners, Stride Health - part of Uber's Momentum program - wants to help you find the insurance plan that is best for you.
> 
> Stride matches you with an insurance provider that fits your needs. And if you sign up by *January 15th*, your coverage will be effective February 1st.
> 
> Some things to keep in mind as you shop:
> 
> *Free preventative care*. All plans include free flu shots, screenings, yearly check-ups and more.
> 
> *Free or low-cost insurance*. If you qualify for tax credits or government plans, you can save big.
> 
> *Already have health insurance?* If you find a better plan on Stride, you can cancel your current coverage and switch.
> 
> It only takes 10 minutes to find affordable health insurance through Stride, and you can even find out if you qualify for government assistance.
> 
> To do so, log into your Momentum Portal, locate the *Personalized Health Care Finder*, click *Claim Reward*, then click *Find Plan**.
> 
> Remember there are only *30 days *left to purchase health insurance for 2015!
> 
> *GET STARTED*
> 
> Love, Uber...
> 
> (Got this via email tonight)...


I need to have my head examined for signing up to drive for Uber. Does their insurance cover psychiatry?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Oscar Levant said:


> I signed up for Obamacare. $13 a month on the silver plan, $15 co-pays, and a $500 deductible ( emergency room visits ). I've been to the doctor a couple of times, didn't have to wait more than a week for an appointment, which is typical of many clinics for non-emergencies, and, it was a nice clinic, very professional, and I have nothing but praise for the system. I don't know what people are *****ing at Obama for. It's really helped me because I couldn't have afforded healthcare before the ACA. I don't like plans that are tied to employers. ACA means you don't have to keep a job just to keep the insurance. Beautiful, if you ask me.


I don't believe you, or Obama.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I don't believe you, or Obama.


Oh please, I have no reason to lie. It's a little over $600 for 63 years of age, but for my income bracket, there is a $600 subsidy, so the difference was $13, all I have to pay. Look for yourself. This is easily verifiable stuff. I know some right wingers ( a good friend of mine) filled with Obama-hate, and had to admit I was right, when they checked it out for themselves. I have a musician friend, whose income is not much more than mine, who was no friend of Obama, admit it helped him to the tune of saving $200 a month. With ACA, there were some losers, sure, but it was because standards were raised and junk insurance is no longer allowed, and there were far more winners, like myself, lower income who couldn't afford insurance, without it.

The rate applies for those whose incomes are not more than 130% of poverty ( or so ), 63 years of age, which, given I'm semi-retired, is the case. It's with Healthnet, which is offered via Stride, as well. Check it out for yourself. Even if your income is more, it won't be that much more expensive unless you are in the affluent brackets.


----------



## Oscar Levant

MrsUberJax said:


> Sounds like you were able to get a great deal from the Health Care Bill. Good for you Oscar. Hope you remain too healthy to use it! [ ... ]


Thanks. I checked out the Stride site, and I noticed Healthnet was offered, and that's what I have.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Oscar Levant said:


> Oh please, I have no reason to lie. It's a little over $600 for 63 years of age, but for my income bracket, there is a $600 subsidy, so the difference was $13, all I have to pay. Look for yourself. This is easily verifiable stuff. I know some right wingers ( a good friend of mine) filled with Obama-hate, and had to admit I was right, when they checked it out for themselves. I have a musician friend, whose income is not much more than mine, who was no friend of Obama, admit it helped him to the tune of saving $200 a month. With ACA, there were some losers, sure, but it was because standards were raised and junk insurance is no longer allowed, and there were far more winners, like myself, lower income who couldn't afford insurance, without it.
> 
> The rate applies for those whose incomes are not more than 130% of poverty ( or so ), 63 years of age, which, given I'm semi-retired, is the case. It's with Healthnet, which is offered via Stride, as well. Check it out for yourself. Even if your income is more, it won't be that much more expensive unless you are in the affluent brackets.


I did look at it, the bronze level has such a high deductible that it won't kick in till you're in the ICU on your death bed.


----------



## anthony1205

Oscar Levant said:


> I signed up for Obamacare. $13 a month on the silver plan, $15 co-pays, and a $500 deductible ( emergency room visits ). I've been to the doctor a couple of times, didn't have to wait more than a week for an appointment, which is typical of many clinics for non-emergencies, and, it was a nice clinic, very professional, and I have nothing but praise for the system. I don't know what people are *****ing at Obama for. It's really helped me because I couldn't have afforded healthcare before the ACA. I don't like plans that are tied to employers. ACA means you don't have to keep a job just to keep the insurance. Beautiful, if you ask me.


You are the first person I have met that had anything nice to say about Obamacare. My wife and I tried to sign up as well. My wife filled out and sent in the paperwork last May. We got a reply back this month. This is why people complain about Obamacare.


----------



## BlkGeep

I love Obama care, government cheese baby!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

We pretty much just got the catastrophic plan. $135/month for family of 3. We'll be self-paying most of it. My kid goes to the dr quite often for flu swabs and typical stuff like that, but my husband and I don't even go once a year.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

JaxBeachDriver said:


> We pretty much just got the catastrophic plan. $135/month for family of 3. We'll be self-paying most of it. My kid goes to the dr quite often for flu swabs and typical stuff like that, but my husband and I don't even go once a year.


That's not even health insurance, you better stay healthy.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> That's not even health insurance, you better stay healthy.


I know. I'm only 32, and I've never had any major health problems. Fingers crossed. id rather pay $10k *if* something happens than pay $6,000 to the insurance company and not even go to the dr once.


----------



## UberNorthStar

I hope you stay that way JBD! Unfortunately as most people age a doctor is a necessity in their lives. :-(


----------



## Oscar Levant

elelegido said:


> I need to have my head examined for signing up to drive for Uber. Does their insurance cover psychiatry?


No, but it might cover advice from voodoo economists


----------



## Oscar Levant

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I did look at it, the bronze level has such a high deductible that it won't kick in till you're in the ICU on your death bed.


Did you check out silver? That's where I found the best deals.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I did look at it, the bronze level has such a high deductible that it won't kick in till you're in the ICU on your death bed.


true about the bronze I went with a silver check it out


----------

